# plant id please



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

any one know anything about these plants? how fast they grow? easy to maintain?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

looks like you got some crypts, ludwigia, and possibly wisteria... if that's what you have, they should grow pretty well without much effort


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

cooll do u know if the crypts will fill out my tank??


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

well if you only have those two, it will take a long time for them to fill out your tank, but if you bought a few more and spread them around, it wouldn't take too long for them to fill in


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

theres 5 plants in my tank ....5 different plants...one i didnt put in the picture because it looks like standard seeweed....can i cut these plants in half and plant on other half of tank?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i would let them all settle in before you start messing with them too much, especially the crypts, they are really sensitive to moves


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

ok do the crypts grow fast usally i leave my lights on 8 hours a day...i dont have any co2 tho


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

crypts grow pretty quick, you could up your lighting to 10 or 12 hours a day to help them along


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Top photo - left plant might be Bolbitis heudelotti aka african fern.

Top photo - right plant look like Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae

bottom photo - left plant looks like Bacopa monnieri aka moneywort.

bottom photo - right plant is some type of crypt, maybe Cryptocoryne petchii? Better photo needed to id.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I would guess.

Top left looks like Ceratopteris thalictroides ( watersprite/wisteria)

Top right looks like an Aponogeton of some sort, possibly A. Crispus

Bottom left looks like Moneywort as stated, Bacopa Monnieri.

Bottom right looks like C. Becketti maybe.

These would do well under moderate lighting and are fairly easy to look after.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> crypts grow pretty quick, you could up your lighting to 10 or 12 hours a day to help them along


The more light the faster they will grow. If you have low light they will appear to not grow. Under good light they will grow decently. I started with about 5-7 and i get about a couple runners a month All together they cover probably over a papar sized rectangle


----------

